# Need design done for me?



## galdawn614 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello anyone intersted in making a design for me. I need a design for roofing company for back and front of shirt. iI am going to be putting on shirt with printer.
Thanks Dawn


----------



## TSHIRTXTREMES (Jan 12, 2011)

email me with more info art@TSHIRTXTREMES.com


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you post this in the Classifieds section you will probably get more responses.


----------



## sofiaarce (Sep 30, 2011)

You may PM me your requirements so I can recommend you to top designers I know. Thanks.


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

I can help you give me a call on monday 770 683-0667


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Also to add, it was originally posted in JANUARY.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL, slow to get to the add, slow in general.. rode the short bus in high school...LOL


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

too funny ;-)


----------

